# Extract Hefe Weissbier Recipe



## Dazza_devil (23/8/10)

Evenin' Brewers,
I'm planning an extract Hefe Weissbier of sorts and would be interested in any opinions or pointers on a recipe which is in it's early stages. I haven't ordered any ingredients as yet so anything goes with the extract, hops and spec. grains. I do however have a nice little sample of WY3638 which I intend to start feeding very shortly.

I was thinking something like this for 22 litres
OG 1.045 
2kg Dried Wheat Malt
500g dextrose

100g Caramel Wheat
200g Carahell

15g Sapphire @ 60mins
15g Sapphire @ 20 mins

around a 3 litre starter of 3638 pitched and fermented @ 17 degrees C.

Expected IBU's 12.4
EBC 9.8
5% alc
Probably carbonated to something between 3 and 3.5 vols CO2


I've no idea what to do as far as type and amount of speciality grains go for this style so I have the Caramel Wheat and Carahell as a startng point. 
I'm considering raising the fermentation temp a couple of degrees over the first couple of days.
Recenly I had the opportunity of consuming a Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier which has proven to be an inspiration to brew this beer, delicious. Anything remotely similar would be just fine by me.


Cheers


----------



## Bizier (23/8/10)

Great yeast for starters. That will make the friggin' world of difference if you can treat it nice.

I know this might sound a little lame, but I would imagine that if you used absolutely the freshest cans of coopers liquid wheat extract, plus perhaps a tiny steep of melanoidin malt, you might get a pretty decent weizen.

Your hop choice is good, though might make it frutier. I used it in a vague attempt to clone the Schneider/Brooklyner collab beer, I did not suceed in getting what I wanted from it though.

What type of weizen are you after, eg. the more savoury ones or the sweeter ones?


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/8/10)

I prefer my beers on the dry side, somewhere between 1.010 and 1.015 would be good.
I'm a big fan of the Moo Brew Hefeweizen but the Weihenstephaner I thought was something else.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (23/8/10)

I have never brewed this type of beer but isn't the IBU very low?


----------



## Bizier (23/8/10)

Have you tried schofferhofer or the schneider-weiss or maisel's? Worth a look if you haven't.

I think it would be best, especially with extract to keep the crystals out of it, as it will be sweet enough with the residual malt sweetness versus the low hopping rate.

Aus Rider: IBU right in centre of style: http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style15.php#1a

I will add that I have not brewed many hefes, nor mine been what I like, even many pros can't nail them, BUT when they are good, they are great!

I got some good ideas from Zwickel's input into this thread.


----------



## Synthetase (24/8/10)

Looks like a good one. Personally, I'd reduce the cara grains a touch to just add a little bit of malt depth and nothing more - but that's just personal taste.


----------



## Dazza_devil (24/8/10)

Thanks for the tips, advise, encouragement and links.
I'll contemplate lowering the spec. grains a tad. 
The Munton's Dried Wheat Extract that I used in my Dunkleweissen made a much superior beer than the Cooper's Liquid Wheat Malt(which was nice and fresh) in my Weizenbock. Although there were many other possible contributing factors it is very tempting to use the Munton's in this one. I've emailed CraftBrewer and waiting a response on what brand of Dried Wheat Extract he has, it's about the same price I paid for the Munton's and would be convenient in the one package if it's Munton's.


----------



## WSC (24/8/10)

Boagsy said:


> Thanks for the tips, advise, encouragement and links.
> I'll contemplate lowering the spec. grains a tad.
> The Munton's Dried Wheat Extract that I used in my Dunkleweissen made a much superior beer than the Cooper's Liquid Wheat Malt(which was nice and fresh) in my Weizenbock. Although there were many other possible contributing factors it is very tempting to use the Munton's in this one. I've emailed CraftBrewer and waiting a response on what brand of Dried Wheat Extract he has, it's about the same price I paid for the Munton's and would be convenient in the one package if it's Munton's.



Hey Boagsy, when you hear from CB can you post. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dazza_devil (25/8/10)

WSC said:


> Hey Boagsy, when you hear from CB can you post. I was wondering the same thing.




No luck as far so I've emailed Ross, they must be busy.
Anyone else purchased the Dried Wheat Malt Extract from Ross?


----------



## Dazza_devil (8/9/10)

Turns out CB's Dried Wheat Extract is the Munton's.

Just getting my order together and I'm thinking I might drop the Caramel Wheat and just have the 200g Carahell as a crystal contribution, whatdya's reckon?

And, I think I'll droop the 20 min Sapphire addition back to 30 mins.


----------



## kocken42 (8/9/10)

Is the dried wheat malt a combination of wheat and pale? as the cans of wheat extract are around 50% of each (Coopers is 50/50, Muntons is a bit more wheat, maybe 60/40)

If the dried wheat malt is purely wheat malt, I would imagine that an 80% wheat malt and 20% dex in regards to base fermentables may be too much wheat...perhaps 1.0kg wheat, 1.0kg light, 0.5kg dex would be better?

If I am totally wrong, forgive my stupidity


----------



## Dazza_devil (8/9/10)

My Little Pony said:


> Is the dried wheat malt a combination of wheat and pale? as the cans of wheat extract are around 50% of each (Coopers is 50/50, Muntons is a bit more wheat, maybe 60/40)
> 
> If the dried wheat malt is purely wheat malt, I would imagine that an 80% wheat malt and 20% dex in regards to base fermentables may be too much wheat...perhaps 1.0kg wheat, 1.0kg light, 0.5kg dex would be better?
> 
> If I am totally wrong, forgive my stupidity




The DWME is at least 50% Wheat apparently.


----------



## manticle (9/9/10)

Boagsy said:


> Turns out CB's Dried Wheat Extract is the Munton's.
> 
> Just getting my order together and I'm thinking I might drop the Caramel Wheat and just have the 200g Carahell as a crystal contribution, whatdya's reckon?
> 
> And, I think I'll droop the 20 min Sapphire addition back to 30 mins.



Hi mate,

My experience of hefe making is mainly AG but I would go with quite a simple base which seems to be which way you are inclining too. In an AG hefe I would be looking at a pils/wheat combination and would be unlikely to put any spec grains in at all. It's rare that I'd recommend that with extract beers as they can sometimes be a bit uni-dimensional without but in the case of the hefe, you will mainly be looking at getting character from the yeast (which you've sorted). As someone mentioned above - melanoiden might give you the character of a decoction.

I know nothing about sapphire but I'd be inclined to get all my IBU from a single addition. If you want a later addition then dropping back to 30 mins is probably good.

That said - your main aim is making a good beer that you like rather than a stricly to style hefe so if you feel like you'd enjoy the character of some crystal in there or a bit more hop flavour then why not?


----------



## Dazza_devil (9/9/10)

manticle said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My experience of hefe making is mainly AG but I would go with quite a simple base which seems to be which way you are inclining too. In an AG hefe I would be looking at a pils/wheat combination and would be unlikely to put any spec grains in at all. It's rare that I'd recommend that with extract beers as they can sometimes be a bit uni-dimensional without but in the case of the hefe, you will mainly be looking at getting character from the yeast (which you've sorted). As someone mentioned above - melanoiden might give you the character of a decoction.
> 
> ...




Thanks Manticle,

Usually I would of stuck more to style regarding hop additions but when I read up on the Sapphire pellets I thought a hint of flavour from them sounded like it may compliment the yeast, worth a try anyway. Hopefully it doesn't overpower the yeast profile because I want the yeast to be the stand out, as you would.
I'm not really sure about the Melanoidin, how much would you use if your not mashing it to get the desired result? Are there other options? It mentions that it is a substitute for Belgian Aromatic and similar to honey malt on the CB site.
I'm aiming for something light and refreshing to enjoy when spring gets here properly. I wanted this ready by the first full moon which follows the spring equinox.

Edit - just done the calculations and Equinox for Tasmania will be 1:09pm on 23rd September followed by a full moon at 7:17pm later that day. Strange that they both occur on the same day this year but this means my beer wont be ready. I reckon it'll be all gone by the moon after that.


----------



## manticle (9/9/10)

Melanoidin can just be steeped - same way you use your crystals.


----------



## Dazza_devil (9/9/10)

manticle said:


> Melanoidin can just be steeped - same way you use your crystals.




Would Melanoidin increase my OG any more than a usual spec. grain?


----------



## Dazza_devil (9/9/10)

What if I was to get a pre-cracked 500g bag with half'n'half carahell and melanoidin, shake it all up well to get an even mix then use about 200g of it in this recipe?


----------



## manticle (9/9/10)

I get my melanoidins from decoctions so someone else will have to advise there. Probably worth just having a crack though. I don't think anything you've suggested so far would make bad beer.


----------



## Dazza_devil (9/9/10)

The only thing that worries me is that using a portion of a 50/50 mix of grain doesn't guarantee an even amount of each grain in the recipe. I guess I could get 500g of each and put them to further use in another recipe or just use one grain or the other. I'm hopeless when it comes to decisions.


----------



## warra48 (9/9/10)

I'd agree with the advice to drop the Carawheat and Carahell back. A Hefeweizen is meant to be a refreshing crisp beer. Too much of the Cara grains will make it too sweet, particularly given there's not the IBUs to balance the sweetness.
Although I brew AG, my hefes are brewed 50/50 wheat/pils, with just 100 gr Carahell. That's it. 
It's what I would go with, 100 gr total of either of your two choices.


----------



## Dazza_devil (9/9/10)

warra48 said:


> I'd agree with the advice to drop the Carawheat and Carahell back. A Hefeweizen is meant to be a refreshing crisp beer. Too much of the Cara grains will make it too sweet, particularly given there's not the IBUs to balance the sweetness.
> Although I brew AG, my hefes are brewed 50/50 wheat/pils, with just 100 gr Carahell. That's it.
> It's what I would go with, 100 gr total of either of your two choices.




Thanks Warra,
Looks like 100g is the go then. 
I think I'll get a bag of each grain and assess which one to use after I get a look and a little taste of it. It's only $2.50 a bag and it wont go to waste. From the sound of it the Carahell goes well in Pale Ales and I could use the Melanoidin in a Red Ale or whatever takes my fancy.


----------



## Dazza_devil (14/9/10)

Got this baby in today, everything went very smoothly and I hope this will be reflected in the resulting beer. Well, apart from my big spoon snapping off into my wort while I was stirring the wort in the fermenter. I had to fish it out and I hope this didn't compromise my sanitation. My fingertips were sanitised which was all that entered the brew so I'm optimistic.
This will be the lightest in colour brew I have done so far and I'm very happy with the colouring shown in my new hydrometer sample jar.
I have to give some credit to the staff at CraftBrewer. I put the order for my ingredients through after midnight on Friday morning. The parcel was sitting on my doorstep Monday morning all very well packaged and now the contents are fermenting, soon to be beer. More convenient than having a half-decent brewshop in the nearby city, probably fresher ingredients and a whole world of stocked items to choose from. We are truely lucky as brewers to have this resource available to us, my thanks to the doods at CB.

I ended up putting 150g of Carahell in this recipe for spec. grain and pitched my starter at 18 degrees C where she will be staying for 2 weeks.
The Sapphire hops had a quite subtle aroma and I think will compliment this brew well.

I'm gonna call this brew Frushlingsfast Weissbier. Hopefully I'll be enjoying it in a month and others will be able to replicate it from the recipeDB when/if it goes in.


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/9/10)

Boagsy said:


> I'm gonna call this brew Frushlingsfast Weissbier.



Make that FrushlingsFART Weissbier.
I dunno where it all went wrong but everything was fine, then 2 days into ferment nothing but a shitload of rotten eggs.
Bugga the bloody wheat beers and 3638.


----------



## JunkzOr (16/9/10)

Boagsy said:


> Make that FrushlingsFART Weissbier.
> I dunno where it all went wrong but everything was fine, then 2 days into ferment nothing but a shitload of rotten eggs.
> Bugga the bloody wheat beers and 3638.



Oh noes did you ruin it fishing your spoon out? or is that the way it's supposed to smell? 

Also: hows the snow in tassy?


----------



## Dazza_devil (24/9/10)

I don't think it's infected.
10 days in the primary and I can hardly detect the fart smell now but I haven't took a sample to whiff properly yet.
I'm starting to think it may be advisable to rack this beer into a secondary vessel to purge any off flavours from the rotten egg yeast and clear it up as much as possible. A Kristall Weissbier of sorts.

Many questions are before me,

Do I crash-chill it before racking, I have read one source that tells me to drop the temp to around 8 degrees to get some yeast from suspension before racking then let it warm in secondary.

Do I rack it onto a sugar solution in the primary so there is some secondary fermentation to purge off flavours?

How long should I wait before racking to secondary?

How long should I leave it in secondary?

How long should I cold crash in secondary, if at all?

Will there be enough yeast for carbonation?

Is any of it worthwhile, should I just let it sit out in primary for another 4 days then cold crash for a few more, hoping the fart doesn't make it into my bottles?

It goes on.........


The snow was magical, we had a good drop and some real extreme weather, u gotta love it here.


----------



## Dazza_devil (25/9/10)

Finally cracked and took a sample.
Smells like a hefe to me, not too bad.
Finished nicely too, something around 1.010 by the looks of it.
I reckon I'll cold crash for a couple of days after 2 weeks in the primary to get a little bit of the yeast out of suspension.


----------

